# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Упражнения Кегеля (А надо ли?)

## Домик в деревне

Вроде, всем очевидно, что надо делать, а вот любопытная  статья:
http://naturalbirth.ru/public/nederzhanie.php

----------


## yakudza

Понять, разобраться в этом без спец. образования невозможно. Поэтому можно только поверить. Или не поверить.
Я так понимаю, что делать-таки надо, но не сильно циклиться на этом. и надо приседать.

----------

